# Fuente alimentacion DVD voltaje varia mucho



## thejavigames (Nov 13, 2016)

Hola buenas estoy intentando arreglar un dvd el cual no enciende, los diodos están bien, los condensadores visualmente no están hinchados, pero a la salida de 12v me saca 9v-11v varia muy rápido, ademas que se escucha un click cada 2 o 3 segundos, por el origen del ruido parece que viene del transformador, e mirado el condensador primario que es de 47uf 400v, y solo entrega 217v, cuando en otras fuentes que intente arreglar daba lo que marcaba, 400v y en este no, luego tiene unas cosas estilo condensador llamadas con L5 L6 que no se que son, a demás de unas cosas cuadradas que pone C1 supongo que serán condensadores, le e mirado el mosfet cerca de la entrada de 12v, y solo me da un valor en un lado de 1000 con algo, no os voy a engañar no se comprobar mosfets, o todos los que compruebo con vídeos de youtube no me funcionan, la placa tiene una seriegrafia que pone 12PW06E2 DVD5000, visualmente lo único que le veo es una zona mas como quemada en el pcb, pero es como de la calor, los componentes están bien(diodos zener y resistencias) 

no tengo capacimetro para probar los condensadores, los pruebo con el método de cargarlos con el multimetro y descargarlos
saludos y muchisimas gracias a todos


----------



## seaarg (Nov 13, 2016)

Como primera medida, yo cambiaria los capacitores de salida aunque no esten hinchados.


----------



## thejavigames (Nov 13, 2016)

seaarg dijo:


> Como primera medida, yo cambiaria los capacitores de salida aunque no esten hinchados.



Los grandes o tambien los pequeños?

cuanto me puede costar mas o menos 3€ o mas? gracias


----------



## naxito (Nov 13, 2016)

Yo opino lo mismo, cambiarlo y después de cambiarlo volver a medir.


----------



## thejavigames (Nov 14, 2016)

Vale gracias, los pequeños también?, los grandes son 2200uf 16v y los pequeños 100uf 16v y otros de 1000uf 16v mas pequeños tambien, voy a ver si puedo reutilizarlos de alguna placa que tengo que si funcionaban si no tendre que ir a comprarlos

saludos


----------



## jesust (Nov 14, 2016)

Si no quieres cambiar todos los condensadores, cambia primero los condensadores que estan cerca de disipadores o de transistores que alcanzan alta temperatura, pues aunque no veas los condensadores electroliticos abultados tambien se secan por el calor


----------



## thejavigames (Nov 14, 2016)

jesust dijo:


> Si no quieres cambiar todos los condensadores, cambia primero los condensadores que estan cerca de disipadores o de transistores que alcanzan alta temperatura, pues aunque no veas los condensadores electroliticos abultados tambien se secan por el calor



ok gracias, tengo uno de recambio de 16v 1000nf, justamente ese esta conectado a la clavija que va a la placa base del dvd, y a un mosfet,cuanto me puede costar cada condensador aproximadamente? lo digo por si vale la pena hacer la inversion valla a ser que no sean luego y sea otra cosa y tenga que gastarme mas y en ese caso no lo arreglaria.
si vale entorno 3euros(no se cuanto vale cada uno, por resistencia suelen costar 20centimos o asi) todos si me valdria la pena

terminare de comprobar las resistencias que hay una lista en otro post de esta misma placa, que justamente comprobandolas se me daño la punta del tester, se solto el cable por si alguna estubiera mal para asegurarme(es lo que tiene comprar ene l chino  me comprare uno bueno)
saludos y gracias


----------



## analogico (Nov 14, 2016)

estan todos adivinando



de todos modos venden fuentes genericas para dvd que quizas  te sirvan


----------



## thejavigames (Nov 14, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> estan todos adivinando
> 
> 
> 
> de todos modos venden fuentes genericas para dvd que quizas  te sirvan



Para ver películas tengo la ps3, el dvd lo coji de la basura, haver si lo podía arreglar o aprovechar componentes, mas que nada por aprender a reparar cosas se los cambiare aver si le puedo dar un nuevo uso


----------



## analogico (Nov 14, 2016)

thejavigames dijo:


> Para ver películas tengo la ps3, el dvd lo coji de la basura, haver si lo podía arreglar o aprovechar componentes, mas que nada por aprender a reparar cosas se los cambiare aver si le puedo dar un nuevo uso



bien primero estas dando pocos datos  una imagen ayudaria
 y cambiando piezas al azar

no dices si  la fuente la estas probando sola o no

ademas   en el condesador primario deberia dar cerca de 310V asi que empieza a revizar
 el lado  primario primero


----------



## thejavigames (Nov 14, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> bien primero estas dando pocos datos  una imagen ayudaria
> y cambiando piezas al azar
> 
> no dices si  la fuente la estas probando sola o no
> ...



Es verdad perdona. Pues ambas con todo conectado hace lo mismo y sola también el primario da 217v en continua es raro. Por la zona del transformador se oye clic cada 2 segundos más o menos mañana revisare primarios y pondré fotos
Saludos


----------



## analogico (Nov 14, 2016)

thejavigames dijo:


> Es verdad perdona. Pues ambas con todo conectado hace lo mismo y sola también el primario da 217v en continua es raro. Por la zona del transformador se oye clic cada 2 segundos más o menos mañana revisare primarios y pondré fotos
> Saludos



si ese valor se parece al voltaje de entrada AC significa que es la onda pulsante sin filtrar 
o sea el condensador  esta malo
y probablemente algun otro componente del primario


----------



## thejavigames (Nov 15, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> si ese valor se parece al voltaje de entrada AC significa que es la onda pulsante sin filtrar
> o sea el condensador  esta malo
> y probablemente algun otro componente del primario














perdona que no las pusiera antes, pensaba que por la red abría fotos aunque siempre es mejor ponerlas asi se ve si hay algo roto que yo no vea.

Este multimetro es el que tengo con estas funciones:





que tengo que comprobar??? por ejemplo en la fuente de una ps2 que intente arreglar sin exito daba 400v el condensador, como comentas algo mal hay en el primario, luego hay unos componentes llamados L1por ejemplo que no se que son exactamente.

la soldadura grande que se ve, es porque le saque una patilla a los diodos esos muy largos y al meterlo de nuevo dañe la pista, pero la raspe y la uni con el otro que esta en serie 
saludos y gracias


----------



## analogico (Nov 15, 2016)

l1 es la bobina del filtro emc
http://fidestec.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/smps-emc-lc.jpg?x97476

  revisa que el alambre de la bobina no este quemado, 
suele quemarce cuando el    condensador principal falla



con ese multimetro solo se pueden comprobar los diodos y las resistencias, para reparar este tipo de fuentes es ideal tener un tester que mida condensadores


por los sintomas comprobaria o cambiaria  los 2 condensadores del primario
el grande y el chiquitito  

y comprobaria con el tester los diodos del puente rectificador


ademas si es un dvd  marca  busca el "service manual"


----------



## thejavigames (Nov 15, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> l1 es la bobina del filtro emc
> http://fidestec.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/smps-emc-lc.jpg?x97476
> 
> revisa que el alambre de la bobina no este quemado,
> ...



pero un tester que mida condensadores suelen ser de muy poca capacidad, por ejemplo los de 2200uf no podria, estoy mirandome de comprarme un tester bueno y un capacimetro,

la bobina tiene que dar continuidad verdad? el puente rectificador parece estar bien, el pequeño del principal es de 47uf 50v, tengo algunos 4.7uf 50v no valdrian no?

lo del ruido click que podria ser?voy a buscar aver si tengo alguno de los grandes
saludos y gracias


----------



## analogico (Nov 15, 2016)

thejavigames dijo:


> la bobina tiene que dar continuidad verdad?


 si 






thejavigames dijo:


> de 47uf 50v, tengo algunos 4.7uf 50v no valdrian no?


no


4,7 son 10 veces menos  que 47µF

.


----------



## thejavigames (Nov 15, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> si
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vale gracias, el condensador grande no lo veo 100% plano si le apreto se unde por arriba, tiene como un plastico, porque si le quito el condensador y la conecto y mido se dañaria la fuente? es para comprobar si da 217v aun, de momento no puedo comprobar nada mas el multimetro a dicho a dios voy a ver si esta semana me paso por la tienda de electronica compro los condensadores y un multimetro bueno, el integrado que lleva vale muy caro? porque si vale barato no se si comprarlo por si acaso, lo que no entiendo porque hacer click si me lo pudieras aclarar te lo agradeceria mucho
saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 15, 2016)

Hola, que tensión de red alimenta la fuente? 110Vac o 220Vac?
Bueno, ese click que escuchas, seguramente es porque la fuente se protege.
Las causas pueden ser varias. Por ejem:
Cortocircuito a la salida, falta de realimentación del regulador de tensión, resistencia de primario Shunt desvalorizada, etc.


----------



## thejavigames (Nov 15, 2016)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, que tensión de red alimenta la fuente? 110Vac o 220Vac?
> Bueno, ese click que escuchas, seguramente es porque la fuente se protege.
> Las causas pueden ser varias. Por ejem:
> Cortocircuito a la salida, falta de realimentación del regulador de tensión, resistencia de primario Shunt desvalorizada, etc.



220vac supongo en mi casa hay 220, la fuente da voltajes pero muy inestables, pasa de 11 a 9 y asi todo el rato, ademas del ruidillo ese, la resistencia cuala dices? la grande da 47 bien, diodos tambien, lo de realimentacion no se que es, y corto no creo porque saca voltaje, aunque le miro voltaje en la salida de la placa, no del frontal del dvd que tiene otro conector, pero donde lo miro es donde estan los condensadores, la otra si tiene corto no lo se, ahora mismo el multimetro no mide nada, lo malo de comprarlo en los chinos 

saludos y gracias


----------



## analogico (Nov 15, 2016)

thejavigames dijo:


> vale gracias, el condensador grande no lo veo 100% plano si le apreto se unde por arriba, tiene como un plastico, porque si le quito el condensador y la conecto y mido se dañaria la fuente? es para comprobar si da 217v aun, de momento no puedo comprobar nada mas el multimetro a dicho a dios voy a ver si esta semana me paso por la tienda de electronica compro los condensadores y un multimetro bueno, el integrado que lleva vale muy caro? porque si vale barato no se si comprarlo por si acaso, lo que no entiendo porque hacer click si me lo pudieras aclarar te lo agradeceria mucho
> saludos


si ña haces funcionar sin el condensador pobabbalemte la dejes peor


el condensador grande puedes sacarlo de la otra fuente que trataste de arreglar esa 
 del  post 1 siempre que sea de los   400v y aproximado a 47uf 

el integrado no creo que sea la falla


----------



## thejavigames (Nov 15, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> si ña haces funcionar sin el condensador pobabbalemte la dejes peor
> 
> 
> el condensador grande puedes sacarlo de la otra fuente que trataste de arreglar esa
> ...



de la otra es 82uf, tengo de una fuente de pc que se hincharon los condensadores de secundario, los primarios son 200v 470uf havia pensado en ponerlos en paralelo y sacar 400v pero son de 470 no valdrian, lo que si mirare si veo alguno pequeño que le sirva

edit: vale la fuente de pc tenia uno 47uf 50v, pues el pequeño ya esta cambiado falta el grande aver si encuentro alguno, la montare en el dvd aver si ubiera suerte,asta que compre el multimetro , le cambie el mas cercano de la salida de 12v que esta con el mosfet, pero igualmente el problema parece venir del primario, aunque el pequeño esta conectado al grande, los condensadores esos cuadrados de 22uf 275 podria ser alguno de ellos? no entiendo mucho pero por logica si son de 275v deberian dar eso no? y estan llegando al grande 217, porque de la fuente de la ps2 tengo uno cuadrado de 22uf 275v, pero solo uno y esta del dvd tiene 2 me recomendarias cambiarlo tambien aver?
edit2: tengo uno cuadrado guardado que no se de donde era dice:220nM275Vcomo un guion raro x2

220 serian 22nf?


----------



## analogico (Nov 15, 2016)

thejavigames dijo:


> de la otra es 82uf, tengo de una fuente de pc que se hincharon los condensadores de secundario, los primarios son 200v 470uf havia pensado en ponerlos en paralelo y sacar 400v pero son de 470 no valdrian, lo que si mirare si veo alguno pequeño que le sirva
> 
> edit: vale la fuente de pc tenia uno 47uf 50v, pues el pequeño ya esta cambiado falta el grande aver si encuentro alguno, la montare en el dvd aver si ubiera suerte,asta que compre el multimetro , le cambie el mas cercano de la salida de 12v que esta con el mosfet, pero igualmente el problema parece venir del primario, aunque el pequeño esta conectado al grande, los condensadores esos cuadrados de 22uf 275 podria ser alguno de ellos? no entiendo mucho pero por logica si son de 275v deberian dar eso no? y estan llegando al grande 217, porque de la fuente de la ps2 tengo uno cuadrado de 22uf 275v, pero solo uno y esta del dvd tiene 2 me recomendarias cambiarlo tambien aver?
> edit2: tengo uno cuadrado guardado que no se de donde era dice:220nM275Vcomo un guion raro x2
> ...



no, los condensadores cuadrados son solidos asi que es muy dificil que se dañen 
ademas los que te refieres esos con la M arriba  son parte del filtro anti interferencia asi que no participan, incluso las fuentes de menor calidad no los traen
si son de 275 significa que se  resisten hasta 275V≈


----------



## thejavigames (Nov 15, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> no, los condensadores cuadrados son solidos asi que es muy dificil que se dañen
> ademas los que te refieres esos con la M arriba  son parte del filtro anti interferencia asi que no participan, incluso las fuentes de menor calidad no los traen
> si son de 275 significa que se  resisten hasta 275V≈


Vale muchas gracias el que cambie de 50v 47uf es sólido no pasa nada no?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 15, 2016)

Hola a todos ,acuerdo plenamente con Don Gudino Roberto duberlin , para mi creo que la fuente estas si autoprotegendo por alguna sobregarga , una sugerencia serias desconectar esa de la placa madre y medir las tensiones de salida si estan en acuerdo.
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## thejavigames (Nov 15, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos ,acuerdo plenamente con Don Gudino Roberto duberlin , para mi creo que la fuente estas si autoprotegendo por alguna sobregarga , una sugerencia serias desconectar esa de la placa madre y medir las tensiones de salida si estan en acuerdo.
> !Suerte en lo mantenimiento!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



La pruebo fuera y hace el ruido que pieza podría genenarle la sobrecarga? Al condensador primario no da lo que debe dar y la salida de 12v tampoco


----------



## analogico (Nov 15, 2016)

thejavigames dijo:


> Vale muchas gracias el que cambie de 50v 47uf es sólido no pasa nada no?



creo que tines que estudirar mas 

los cilindricos
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




estan rellenos de liquido 


y los cuadrados son de metal y plastico


----------



## thejavigames (Nov 16, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> creo que tines que estudirar mas
> 
> los cilindricoshttp://eshop.eling.sk/deploy/img/products/3324/3324.jpg
> estan rellenos de liquido
> ...



Gracias, todo lo que se es por la red, no estudiado nada 

entonces que debo de mirar en la fuente cambiar el condensador de 400v y que le miro mas?¿


----------



## sergiot (Nov 16, 2016)

Esa respuesta explica muchas cosas.

La internet no puede enseñar todo lo referente a la electronica, y mucho menos el sentido común, aún estudiando como se debe no se puede abarcar todo el espectro de la electronica, ahi que seguir estudiando y experimentando para suplir lo que el estudio no dió.


----------



## thejavigames (Nov 16, 2016)

sergiot dijo:


> Esa respuesta explica muchas cosas.
> 
> La internet no puede enseñar todo lo referente a la electronica, y mucho menos el sentido común, aún estudiando como se debe no se puede abarcar todo el espectro de la electronica, ahi que seguir estudiando y experimentando para suplir lo que el estudio no dió.



Voy mirando videos y leyendo aveces, lo tengo como hobby no como oficio, estado mirando algunos videos de ruidos de fuentes y la mayoria suenan en el transformador por condensadores en mal estado, le cambie el pequeño y sigue sonando, el grande parece que tiene un poco de bulto, si en vez de dar 47uf diera menos, eso significaria menos voltaje no? es que es muy parecido a la corriente AC de casa, pero es DC, voy a desoldarlo y echarle fotos y las posteo, ami la sensacion que me da es que no es 100% plano, en parte quiero estar mas o menos seguro si es o no, ya que el dvd lo coji de la basura para arreglarlo por entretenimiento pero no para gastarme mucho como mucho 5 dolares estaría bien


----------



## analogico (Nov 16, 2016)

el condensador grande deberia dar cerca de 310vdc


ahora si no quieres  gastar  y es solo para aprender, puedes ponerle el de 82µF y 400V de la otra fuente,  es un poco grande pero en teoria deberia servir  para probar


----------



## thejavigames (Nov 16, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> el condensador grande deberia dar cerca de 310vdc
> 
> 
> ahora si no quieres  gastar  y es solo para aprender, puedes ponerle el de 82µF y 400V de la otra fuente,  es un poco grande pero en teoria deberia servir  para probar



voy a probar jeje, espero que no explote jajaja, voy a probar y te comento, si funcionara lo quito y compro uno, ya que me gustaria arreglar la fuente de la ps2, esa si da 400v pero no saca nada de voltaje la deje apartada para no liarla y cuando sepa mas intentarlo de nuevo

edit: vale e tenido que desoldar un poco un componente para que subiera un poco, estaba muy ajustado a la placa, asi lo e podido tumbar porque el condensador es mas gordo, la fuente no hace el click click como antes, tengo que soldar un cable que va de una resistencia azul a una patilla de un mosfet de la placa base, todo lo demas esta conectado pero no enciende ningun led ni nada, parece que la cosa va mejorando pero ahora mismo no puedo comprobar si da voltaje, al ser mas grande corre riesgo de dañarse el integrado o alguna otra pieza? es que no hace nada de ruido ni nada, dejare el dvd un rato que se descargue el condensador y le sueldo el cable que le falta, ya que va de la fuente a la placa base, a un mosfet con disipador asi que se calentara seguro que regula algun voltaje o algo al salir de la resitencia, y esa placa va al panel frontal( de la fuente tambien va a panel frontal otro cable)

si ya no suena es bueno no?
saludos y gracias


----------



## analogico (Nov 16, 2016)

t espero que no explote  [/QUOTE dijo:
			
		

> solo si lo conectas al revez


----------



## thejavigames (Nov 16, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> solo si lo conectas al revez



ya no hace el ruido de click todo el rato, me queda soldar un cable que va de resistencia de la fuente a mosfet de placa, aver si arrancara los leds o algo

en un rato lo sueldo

saludos



vi en un video que cortocircuitando las patillas del condensador se descargaba, antes no pasaba nada, ahora me a soltado chispazo(fuera de la corriente claro) ya veremos si no se a dañado la fuente mas TT


@analogico vale compañero, dvd reparado , conecto enciende led rojo, le doy power, le doy a eject y sale bandeja de dvd, y luego entra y dice load, pero parpadea un poco la pantalla, supongo que por el condensador ese, a estado como mucho 20secs encendido, voy a ver si me pilla de camino la tienda de electronica y lo compro  en mi ciudad hay 2 pero me quedan bastante lejos, pero hoy voy cerca de una, le cambiare el condensador, mirare que de imagen primero y lea las peliculas, muchisimas gracias a todos por la ayuda, cuando lo cambie subo fotos como funciona 

jeje de la basura roto tendra nuevo uso jeje

te dejo fotos de como funciona


----------



## thejavigames (Nov 16, 2016)

Bueno la tienda estaba cerrada, estado probandolo en la tele, da imagen y todo y pone leyendo disco, pero no lo lee, el laser funciona, le e limpiado la lente y sigue sin leer nada, podria ser por el condensador mas grande?

osea el disco gira y todo pero se acaba parando y no lo lee, con peliculas grabadas y originales pasa igual, voy a probar un cd de musica, aver si fuera tema de potenciometros de la lente pero siendo de la basura me espero lo peor, aunque el fallo era que no encendia, los cd tarda mas en leerlo, ojala sea que esta descalibrado


edit: acabo de leer esto mirando si importa de mas capacidad:
Casi todas las fuentes que tienen condensadores son justamente condesadores de filtrado.

Por lo tanto, si le pones condensadores de mayor capacitancia (uF, mF), dá lo mismo.

Si le pones condensadores de mayor voltaje, dá lo mismo.

por lo tanto lo dejare como esta algo que me ahorro , ahora a la espera de comprar multimetro y ver si es lente descalibrada o tiene algo mas dañado :'(


----------



## analogico (Nov 16, 2016)

quizas el lector laser  necesite una limpieza mas profunda,
el calibrar el dvd es bastante dificil

esos dvds lleva 2 lectores laser en uno, uno para  dvd y el otro cd




el poner condensadores de mayor voltaje y capacidad no  da lo mismo  siempre
y no hay que pasarse mucho



de todos modos si no lo arreglas te sirvio de aprendisaje y ahora tienes una fuente que la puedes usar para otro proyecto


----------



## thejavigames (Nov 17, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> quizas el lector laser  necesite una limpieza mas profunda,
> el calibrar el dvd es bastante dificil
> 
> esos dvds lleva 2 lectores laser en uno, uno para  dvd y el otro cd
> ...



Bueno me gustaría arreglarlo así aprendo aun mas  supongo que la calibración sera como las de la ps2, subir y bajar la altura del dvd, y los 2 potenciometros uno dvd y otro cd, el dvd es mas alto de ohms, me esperare a comprar el multimetro y mirar de bajarlos un poco, yo creo que es eso porque el cd ayer tardo mucho en leerlo y al final ponia no disc como si le costara por potencia, otra cosa que e visto que podría ser es el motor, pero gira bien, aunque pone que debe de dar 11Ω si no a limpiarlo espero que sea de los potenciometros, la teoría que tengo que como dejo de ir la fuente lo dejaron al lado del contenedor talvez lo dejaron caer de mala manera y se descentro los engranajes o algo, es muy raro que lo tiraran porque no encendía y ahora no leea nada que opinas podría ser del motor ¿?

e visto que tiene que hacer 3 cosas, mover la lente parece que la mueve de arriba abajo, el carril y que gire, todo eso bien, pero no termina de leer el cd, limpie un poco la lente pero no lee, aunque el cd le costo mas despues de limpiarla

lo de la fuente para otro proyecto si diera 7.2a me valdria para la ps2 pero supongo que dara menos, aunque no descarto arreglar la de la ps2 y tener 2, que el primario va pero no saca 12v
saludos y gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 17, 2016)

Hola, la fuente quedó funcionando correctamente?


----------



## thejavigames (Nov 17, 2016)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, la fuente quedó funcionando correctamente?



Hola si la lente me e fijado y tenía una Mancha le e frotando enérgicamente con alcohol y ya lee tanto dvd como cd Pero nueva avería el sonido petardea y para que se oiga tengo que poner la tv a tope de volumen lo bueno creo que si se oye el chip de audio va

Pueden ser resistencias o algún condensador?
 En varias tomas pasa igual
Saludos y gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 17, 2016)

Bueno, nunca debe usarse alcohol para limpiar una lente de ese tipo, pues no son de vidrio, y se opacan.
Sólo se utiliza agua destilada y se frota suavemente con un hisopo con la punta recortada.
Respecto al sonido, corrobora los cables de salida.


----------



## thejavigames (Nov 17, 2016)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Bueno, nunca debe usarse alcohol para limpiar una lente de ese tipo, pues no son de vidrio, y se opacan.
> Sólo se utiliza agua destilada y se frota suavemente con un hisopo con la punta recortada.
> Respecto al sonido, corrobora los cables de salida.


E probado varias salidas y igual

e programado el mando universal para el dvd, y funciona perfectamente con ese mando, pero no logro saber si tiene menu el dvd, para ver si esta en sourround o sonido 5.1 o algo asi, es muy raro tantas averias, lo normal es que lo tirasen porque no encendia, e sacado la placa del sonido y debajo tiene un ic, muchisimas resistencias, a simple vista no veo nada dañado, me esperare a tener el multimetro y comprobar cada 1 de ellas aver, es como si le faltase fuerza o algo, en el conector rgb pasa, y en el rca tambien. lo que si veo es que el conector que va de la fuente de alimentacion a la placa de sonido es un cable rojo que esta como cortado osea esta cortado en la salida de la clavija como la otra entrada, pero parece venir asi de fabrica porque vienen como con silicona caliente en la foto se aprecia la malla de cable blanco, el rojo ese me refiero.
otra cosa seria el cable negro que va al mosfet, pero sin el no arranca el dvd, almenos cuando le solde el condensador ese, y el disipador esta caliente pero no llega a quemar, los condensadores de esa placa no los veo inchados ni nada, pero igualmente el de la fuente no lo estaba y no funcionaba
podria ser por algun condensador? son 50v 22uf
saludos

saludos y gracias


----------



## analogico (Nov 17, 2016)

es probable que un condensador del secundario tambien esten malo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 17, 2016)

Sino tienes multímetro, no puedes saber si la fuente funciona correctamente, por lo tanto si ésta funciona deficientemente, puede arrojar todas esas anomalías que describes.


----------



## thejavigames (Nov 18, 2016)

Podria ser, el pequeño del primario lo cambie también, cuando la enciendo la pantalla que tiene parpadea un poco, y ayer al apagarlo el dvd siguio girando el disco, el multimetro era nuevo solo lo use para probarlo, y cuando de verdad voy a usarlo deja de ir DD

aver si esta semana puedo adquirir un uni-t o alguno de confianza en tienda de electronica y testar la fuente, lo mas seguro que sea lo que comentáis ya que es muy raro tantas averias
muchas gracias saludos


----------



## analogico (Nov 18, 2016)

thejavigames dijo:


> Podria ser, el pequeño del primario lo cambie también



el primario ya esta bien por que la fuente funciona

 los ruidos puden venir de los condensadores del secundario


----------



## thejavigames (Nov 18, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> el primario ya esta bien por que la fuente funciona
> 
> los ruidos puden venir de los condensadores del secundario



Hola la fuente ya no hace ruido, ya lee peliculas como cd de musica, se ve la imagen sin cortes, pero el sonido en la tv petardea, y se oye muy flojo tengo que poner la tv al 100 de volumen y aun asi no se oye bien
saludos y gracias


----------



## analogico (Nov 18, 2016)

thejavigames dijo:


> Hola la fuente ya no hace ruido, ya lee peliculas como cd de musica, se ve la imagen sin cortes, pero el sonido en la tv petardea, y se oye muy flojo tengo que poner la tv al 100 de volumen y aun asi no se oye bien
> saludos y gracias



no se alcanza a ver bien en al foto eso de atraza parece la placa de sonido 
si lleva su propia alimentacon  de la fuente  









un  trazador de señales ayudaria


----------



## thejavigames (Nov 18, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> no se alcanza a ver bien en al foto eso de atraza parece la placa de sonido
> si lleva su propia alimentacon  de la fuente
> 
> https://i.gyazo.com/45e6b8a4f02cb9226ec770b792b0effa.jpg
> ...








hay tienes una foto un poco mejor


----------



## analogico (Nov 18, 2016)

thejavigames dijo:


> https://i.gyazo.com/2e490958dcf63aab497c2a07c1df9cc1.jpg
> 
> hay tienes una foto un poco mejor


y por el otro lado?  

esperaba que tuviera una serigrafia mas descriptiva


parece que lleva su alimentacion propia desde la fuente, aun puede ser falla de la fuente 
en este caso el secudario
---

y si no ahora necesitaras otra herramienta  un trazador de señales o un osciloscopio
para ver donde se pierde el audio


----------

